# What to look for when purchasing a heat press machine for rhinestone transfers??



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a heat press machine but i'm not sure what to look for. I will use this machine for rhinestone transfers. What specs should i look for? min size?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I personally like the 15x15 size,, it covers most of my sizes of Rhinestone Transfers...I press.

If a Rhinestone Transfer is larger I just press the part i can fit in the Press and then press what sticks out,, on a Second Press as Rhinestone Transfers are Pulled Cool, so it works perfect.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If it is in your budget get this one - Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Press | Stahls' ID
If this one is over your budget, then get the largest one you can afford.
Last year I bought a Hotronics 16"x16" auto open clamshell and love it. 
But, I do want the Fusion from Stahls.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Me too, Jane. Was watching the video demo yesterday and found this to be a really versatile press. Only other thing I wish they had added would be to make it an auto open. I can wish, maybe in version 2


----------



## gillystyle (Apr 14, 2009)

i just got a geo knight and co. 25SP heat press! anyone know anything about this thing? i havent used it yet because i have to run an air line and a 220 power cord to it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Boomerbabe said:


> Me too, Jane. Was watching the video demo yesterday and found this to be a really versatile press. Only other thing I wish they had added would be to make it an auto open. I can wish, maybe in version 2


I just watched the video again. First time I didn't notice that it was not auto open. Wish it had auto open.


----------

